# Best Tablet Optimized Apps For Cm7 Touchpad



## TenderloinShadow

First of all, the standard ass-kissing: Everyone working on making this great ROM work on this device, you guys are freaking gods and I worship the ground you walk on.

As the title says, I'm starting this thread so people can discuss the apps they've found that really take advantage of the fact that this device is a tablet. Whether they're specifically tablet-optimized or not, if it's an app that really makes you feel like you're using a tablet and not a smartphone, it qualifies. Also, anyone out there who is working on porting apps from other Android tablets (and I'm specifically thinking of Gojimi at XDA, somebody tell him about this forum or maybe I'll stop being lazy and track down his contact info), I'd love to hear from you. Anyone who's porting apps from other Gingerbread tablets, or trying to make the stock Honeycomb apps work on a Gingerbread tablet, please talk about what you're working on here, because I'd love to try out your apps.

As for what I've discovered thus far, I've been trying tons of different apps ever since the first Alpha was released. Here's what I have so far. Remember, most of this is my OPINION, so don't flame. If you feel you know something better, tell me because I'm eager to try it.

*Lockscreen:*
The stock lockscreens really didn't work on the tablet, so I immediately searched for an alternative. Right now I'm using Ripple Lock, the paid version. I've heard good things about WidgetLocker, but haven't tried it yet. Thus far except for Music Beta not working with Ripple Lock's music controls, it works flawlessly for me. A really good replica of Honeycomb's lockscreen.

*Email:*
The stock email and gmail apps are of course meant for smartphones and not tablets, so I've been scouring the internet trying to find a good, tablet optimized one. Preferably one with split panels, because the WebOS app has spoiled me with that. Thus far I've found two good options. The first is Mail'd, the Notion Ink app ported by the great Gojimi from XDA. Anyone who wants a link, I'll probably add one later. Visually it's great, although it took me a while to get it to work. The .zip installer never worked for me, but on the XDA forum someone eventually posted an .apk and that's worked fine. Visually, Mail'd is fantastic, the closest UI I've seen to what we get in WebOS. Thus far (and I'm saying this only a few hours after getting it to work in the first place), I've had no issues with force closes or images not loading that some people have experienced. The only major problems are A) a bit more lag than other apps, and







no contact sync, meaning it won't auto-load email addresses after starting to type in the person's name. B is the serious one, as I don't remember off-hand all the email addresses I need to send things to.

Because the lack of contact sync is a deal breaker for me, I just switched to Kaiten. It's a paid app in the market, a bit on the pricey side at $4.99, but it offers great functionality along with a split panel interface that, while not as flashy as Mail'd, certainly gets the job done.

Oh, to all you who love Exchange, since I don't use it personally I don't have any info about exchange compatibility with either of them, although I think I read that it doesn't work with Mail'd.

One app I haven't been able to try yet has been the ported email app from the Galaxy Tab. I've downloaded both the Alpha and Beta versions but they don't seem to install properly. Anyone who has gotten this app installed on their Touchpad and wants to help me out, it'd be very much appreciated.

*Browser:*
This is one area where I still have yet to be satisfied. My criteria for a good tablet browser is A) displays the full, desktop version of webpages;







has a great UI, complete with tabs; and C) is compatible with flash (I'll explain why I included this one later). Thus far I've tried Dolphin HD, Skyfire, Opera Mobile, Firefox Mobile, Firefox Nightly, MIren, and probably a bunch more I can't even remember. Of them, I feel Firefox Nightly kicks ass with point B, as I absolutely love it's UI. For point A, initially Firefox Nightly disappointed me because it only displayed the mobile versions of sites, but then I discovered an add-on that fixed it, so check that one off. But it is because of this app that I included point C, because Firefox Nightly (for reasons I don't understand) cannot use Flash. And that right there kills me. Even though Flash might very well be loosing ground thanks to the explosion of HTML5 driven by iPad sales (I'm an anti-Apple guy, but I'm also a pragmatist and I recognize the impact the iPad is having), I still want a browser that can use it. And so, at the moment I'm sticking with Dolphin HD. It has the best UI (again, my opinion) next to Firefox Nightly, and it has full flash compatibility and the ability to change the User Agent to Desktop.

Going back to Notion Ink, their browser looks really cool in the screenshots I've seen, but all my attempts to install it have failed. Gojimi or anyone out there who has gotten this one installed, help would be appreciated.

*Keyboard:*
For all those who hate on the WebOS keyboard, I find myself able to use it almost as well as I would a normal physical keyboard (emphasis on almost). I've been scouring the net for an Android keyboard that would give me similar functionality, even testing a number of smartphone optimized keyboards to see how they display on the device. The biggest problem with this quest, of course, is the multitouch sensitivity bug that is known but not slated to be fixed till Alpha 3. As a result it's impossible to type at any decent speed regardless of how good a keyboard you get. Nevertheless, I did my best, and am current switching between AI Type Tablet Keyboard and Thumb Keyboard. AI Type has the best full landscape interface that I've seen, with a few tweaks in the settings I can make the keys the perfect size for my purposes. However, because the multitouch bug makes normal typing next to impossible, Thumb Keyboard comes quite in handy. The split layout and the compact one (where the keyboard is entirely in the lower right corner) work well, probably because when I use them I'm using fewer fingers and my taps have slightly longer intervals between them. Once Alpha 3 comes out and the multitouch is fixed I'm sure I'll revisit this one.

*Launcher:*
This is one that I haven't spent much time on. I love the extra screen real estate on a tablet, and I've fallen in love with the AniPet Aquarium live wallpaper, so my criteria for a great launcher is having lots of dock space so I can store things out of the way of my fish. Right now I'm using Gojimi's VTL launcher, the last free version he released, which I believe is 1.6.5. There's a newer one in the market, but I haven't gotten around to buying it yet. It's based on ADW, and is compatible with all the themes and things that ADW is. I love having three docks on three sides. The only major glitch I see, and I'm not sure if it's related to the app or the Touchpad specifically, but widget sizes tend to take up unnecessary extra blank space, which limits the amount of widgets that you can fit on the screen. But, like I said, I'm going with a more sparse design in order to keep my fish in full view, so this hasn't been a game changer for me. As I said earlier, I haven't done a lot of testing with launchers yet, so anyone who knows a better option let me know.

*File Manager:*
This one I definitely haven't spent any time on. I still tend to use Root Explorer for it's great functionality, but I would love a split panel file browser. I tried out GoAruna for a little bit, emphasis on little, so the jury is still out on it. Anyone with some good suggestions, I'm open to them.

*Music Player:*
This one doesn't really belong here, but I want to gripe about the Music Beta app. As most of you probably already realize, the Music Beta Widget doesn't theme well. My best guess is it has incomplete APIs relating to how it's meant to eventually replace the stock music app, so a theme tries to change it the way it would the stock music app but can't because of the botched APIs. I'm not a programmer, so I don't know for sure, but that's my theory. Anyway, I love Music Beta. Because my Touchpad is only 16 GB, and I have 11 GB of music, streaming from a music locker is the way I have to go. But when I apply the Honeycomb 3D SB theme, which makes the rest of the UI look awesome, it ruins that one widget. So if anyone out there knows either A) a workaround or fix for this, or







an alternate app that can connect with Music Beta, or a good alternate music locker with enough storage space for my purposes (eg, not dropbox or Amazon), let me know.

So that's my super long post. I realize I included no links, so if I get bombarded by the usual "Oh my god I need a link!!!!" replies I'll probably go back and add them. Again, the purpose of this forum is to discuss awesome apps for this device, so if anyone has something they think is better than my suggestions I welcome it.


----------



## MathewSK81

Friendcaster has a good tablet UI that the official Facebook app doesn't have. It also doesn't need GPS to run so no need for a fake GPS app.

Plume for twitter also uses a tablet UI on the Touchpad, using a 3 column setup.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## evoic

I'm glad you posted this and it will be nice to have the info in one spot to easily reference.
In terms of Launchers.....I'm a massive fan of LauncherPro and it works / looks beautiful on my Touchpad as well as my 3 other tablets and my Android smartphone.

$0.02


----------



## jjimmyp

Has anyone had any luck installing the NY Times and News 360's Tablet app as opposed to the phone versions? I've scoured the forums for a fix that seems to be generally agreed upon and cannot find any. Seems to me most tablet apps from the Market I cannot install.

Or alternatively, if there's a site ya'll know I can download the APK files and do a manually install, that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## hornet

File managers

If you are looking for dual screen file manager then you could look at 'dual screen file manager' and 'ghost commander'.


----------



## washere

File Manager:
Best is Total Comander port for android and is free, set up dual pane side-by-sode in prefs:
http://www.ghisler.com/android.htm
ghost cammnader in market is dual pane and a good 2nd choice.

TaskSwitcher in market by Shisho is an absolute on your homepage or butt-menu.

PDF: Repligo is best. And any scanned PDF that is black (unreadable) even on Acrobat will open on ezPDF Reader fine.

Dolphin HD is best browser IMHO followed by xScope. Other top apps in market: Folder Organizer, ZDTools 2 widgets: WiFi (1 touch connect/dis) + Task Killer, WiFinder, Dolphin addon: Bookmarks to SD.

4 Radios: Winamp, XiiaLive, TuneIn Radio & A Online Radio.

Also since TP is not a phone, you need an offline map when outside:
Get Mapdroyd app which is small, then download the big data file for your region from inside app (on your phone or TP) and put it in the root /mnt/sdcard/MapDroyd/data

Osmand is also a good offline map app and the details are different and good too.

Great topic, bookmarked, look forward to others' suggestions.

p.s. just saw hornet's post. "OfficeSuite" & "Documents To Go" full apps are good for word processing docs. But you can get the great Quickoffice free too below (don't install brwoser, messesup default browser & does not work) for word processing:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=934916


----------



## ne0phyte

http://www.tablified.com/


----------



## dspcap

Email - I have been using Kaiten's email app, it's the best one I have found so far too. 
Launcher - I found that Launcher Pro works best on the tablet. But I do use ADW EX Pro on my phone.
File Manager - I'll have to check out the ones recommended, but I am using ES File Explorer right now because you can create shortcut's that go straight to SD folders.

Thanks for this great thread, hopefully it will get going.


----------



## letsgoflyers81

Here are some apps I use on my TouchPad that are designed or just work really well on a tablet

VTL Launcher - Based on ADW, but with some tablet optimizations

Dolphin Browser HD - Great on a large screen, although I'm going to check out Opera after the hubbub about privacy concerns

Total Commander - Loved it for WM, and it's great on Android too

FriendCaster Pro - Great tablet optimized Facebook

Thumb Keyboard - Layouts are perfect for tablets


----------



## midnight93933

I highly recommend maxthon pad browser


----------



## dspcap

midnight93933 said:


> I highly recommend maxthon pad browser


I tried to download Maxthon Browser for 10" Tablet and it says "Couldn't install on USB Storage or SD Card".

Are you downloading the regular one?


----------



## dspcap

Is there a setting I need to change so that I can see the apps for "pad" in the market? I noticed I am not seeing several pad apps.


----------



## midnight93933

dspcap said:


> I tried to download Maxthon Browser for 10" Tablet and it says "Couldn't install on USB Storage or SD Card".
> 
> Are you downloading the regular one?


I am nor sure why Yours did not install but mine is running awesome love this browser. It is the one for 10". Hope you can figure it out, did you install the market fix?


----------



## Maethor

Actually My favorite keyboard is one called hackers or programmers keyboard (can't remember which) because it has a standard querty layout with number keys. I do a lot of programming so I am so used to the standard keyboard layout that looking for things like ,.; drive me up the wall. Its also fairly large which can be a downside I guess but for me it lets me two hand type with the touchpad in my lap or on a desk much easier,


----------



## md213

TenderloinShadow said:


> First of all, the standard ass-kissing: Everyone working on making this great ROM work on this device, you guys are freaking gods and I worship the ground you walk on.
> 
> As the title says, I'm starting this thread so people can discuss the apps they've found that really take advantage of the fact that this device is a tablet. Whether they're specifically tablet-optimized or not, if it's an app that really makes you feel like you're using a tablet and not a smartphone, it qualifies. Also, anyone out there who is working on porting apps from other Android tablets (and I'm specifically thinking of Gojimi at XDA, somebody tell him about this forum or maybe I'll stop being lazy and track down his contact info), I'd love to hear from you. Anyone who's porting apps from other Gingerbread tablets, or trying to make the stock Honeycomb apps work on a Gingerbread tablet, please talk about what you're working on here, because I'd love to try out your apps.
> 
> As for what I've discovered thus far, I've been trying tons of different apps ever since the first Alpha was released. Here's what I have so far. Remember, most of this is my OPINION, so don't flame. If you feel you know something better, tell me because I'm eager to try it.
> 
> *Lockscreen:*
> The stock lockscreens really didn't work on the tablet, so I immediately searched for an alternative. Right now I'm using Ripple Lock, the paid version. I've heard good things about WidgetLocker, but haven't tried it yet. Thus far except for Music Beta not working with Ripple Lock's music controls, it works flawlessly for me. A really good replica of Honeycomb's lockscreen.
> 
> *Email:*
> The stock email and gmail apps are of course meant for smartphones and not tablets, so I've been scouring the internet trying to find a good, tablet optimized one. Preferably one with split panels, because the WebOS app has spoiled me with that. Thus far I've found two good options. The first is Mail'd, the Notion Ink app ported by the great Gojimi from XDA. Anyone who wants a link, I'll probably add one later. Visually it's great, although it took me a while to get it to work. The .zip installer never worked for me, but on the XDA forum someone eventually posted an .apk and that's worked fine. Visually, Mail'd is fantastic, the closest UI I've seen to what we get in WebOS. Thus far (and I'm saying this only a few hours after getting it to work in the first place), I've had no issues with force closes or images not loading that some people have experienced. The only major problems are A) a bit more lag than other apps, and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no contact sync, meaning it won't auto-load email addresses after starting to type in the person's name. B is the serious one, as I don't remember off-hand all the email addresses I need to send things to.
> 
> Because the lack of contact sync is a deal breaker for me, I just switched to Kaiten. It's a paid app in the market, a bit on the pricey side at $4.99, but it offers great functionality along with a split panel interface that, while not as flashy as Mail'd, certainly gets the job done.
> 
> Oh, to all you who love Exchange, since I don't use it personally I don't have any info about exchange compatibility with either of them, although I think I read that it doesn't work with Mail'd.
> 
> One app I haven't been able to try yet has been the ported email app from the Galaxy Tab. I've downloaded both the Alpha and Beta versions but they don't seem to install properly. Anyone who has gotten this app installed on their Touchpad and wants to help me out, it'd be very much appreciated.
> 
> *Browser:*
> This is one area where I still have yet to be satisfied. My criteria for a good tablet browser is A) displays the full, desktop version of webpages;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has a great UI, complete with tabs; and C) is compatible with flash (I'll explain why I included this one later). Thus far I've tried Dolphin HD, Skyfire, Opera Mobile, Firefox Mobile, Firefox Nightly, MIren, and probably a bunch more I can't even remember. Of them, I feel Firefox Nightly kicks ass with point B, as I absolutely love it's UI. For point A, initially Firefox Nightly disappointed me because it only displayed the mobile versions of sites, but then I discovered an add-on that fixed it, so check that one off. But it is because of this app that I included point C, because Firefox Nightly (for reasons I don't understand) cannot use Flash. And that right there kills me. Even though Flash might very well be loosing ground thanks to the explosion of HTML5 driven by iPad sales (I'm an anti-Apple guy, but I'm also a pragmatist and I recognize the impact the iPad is having), I still want a browser that can use it. And so, at the moment I'm sticking with Dolphin HD. It has the best UI (again, my opinion) next to Firefox Nightly, and it has full flash compatibility and the ability to change the User Agent to Desktop.
> 
> Going back to Notion Ink, their browser looks really cool in the screenshots I've seen, but all my attempts to install it have failed. Gojimi or anyone out there who has gotten this one installed, help would be appreciated.
> 
> *Keyboard:*
> For all those who hate on the WebOS keyboard, I find myself able to use it almost as well as I would a normal physical keyboard (emphasis on almost). I've been scouring the net for an Android keyboard that would give me similar functionality, even testing a number of smartphone optimized keyboards to see how they display on the device. The biggest problem with this quest, of course, is the multitouch sensitivity bug that is known but not slated to be fixed till Alpha 3. As a result it's impossible to type at any decent speed regardless of how good a keyboard you get. Nevertheless, I did my best, and am current switching between AI Type Tablet Keyboard and Thumb Keyboard. AI Type has the best full landscape interface that I've seen, with a few tweaks in the settings I can make the keys the perfect size for my purposes. However, because the multitouch bug makes normal typing next to impossible, Thumb Keyboard comes quite in handy. The split layout and the compact one (where the keyboard is entirely in the lower right corner) work well, probably because when I use them I'm using fewer fingers and my taps have slightly longer intervals between them. Once Alpha 3 comes out and the multitouch is fixed I'm sure I'll revisit this one.
> 
> *Launcher:*
> This is one that I haven't spent much time on. I love the extra screen real estate on a tablet, and I've fallen in love with the AniPet Aquarium live wallpaper, so my criteria for a great launcher is having lots of dock space so I can store things out of the way of my fish. Right now I'm using Gojimi's VTL launcher, the last free version he released, which I believe is 1.6.5. There's a newer one in the market, but I haven't gotten around to buying it yet. It's based on ADW, and is compatible with all the themes and things that ADW is. I love having three docks on three sides. The only major glitch I see, and I'm not sure if it's related to the app or the Touchpad specifically, but widget sizes tend to take up unnecessary extra blank space, which limits the amount of widgets that you can fit on the screen. But, like I said, I'm going with a more sparse design in order to keep my fish in full view, so this hasn't been a game changer for me. As I said earlier, I haven't done a lot of testing with launchers yet, so anyone who knows a better option let me know.
> 
> *File Manager:*
> This one I definitely haven't spent any time on. I still tend to use Root Explorer for it's great functionality, but I would love a split panel file browser. I tried out GoAruna for a little bit, emphasis on little, so the jury is still out on it. Anyone with some good suggestions, I'm open to them.
> 
> *Music Player:*
> This one doesn't really belong here, but I want to gripe about the Music Beta app. As most of you probably already realize, the Music Beta Widget doesn't theme well. My best guess is it has incomplete APIs relating to how it's meant to eventually replace the stock music app, so a theme tries to change it the way it would the stock music app but can't because of the botched APIs. I'm not a programmer, so I don't know for sure, but that's my theory. Anyway, I love Music Beta. Because my Touchpad is only 16 GB, and I have 11 GB of music, streaming from a music locker is the way I have to go. But when I apply the Honeycomb 3D SB theme, which makes the rest of the UI look awesome, it ruins that one widget. So if anyone out there knows either A) a workaround or fix for this, or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an alternate app that can connect with Music Beta, or a good alternate music locker with enough storage space for my purposes (eg, not dropbox or Amazon), let me know.
> 
> So that's my super long post. I realize I included no links, so if I get bombarded by the usual "Oh my god I need a link!!!!" replies I'll probably go back and add them. Again, the purpose of this forum is to discuss awesome apps for this device, so if anyone has something they think is better than my suggestions I welcome it.


Curious - in your *Music Player* section, you say that Amazon is not good for what your needs are...but I'm curious why? I've been using the Amazon MP3 app (the one that's a combination of their MP3 store and their MP3 cloud player)...and it works pretty dern well. And (at least this was true a few weeks back)...if you buy like 1 album from Amazon's MP3 store on your laptop, you'll get 20gigs of free cloud music storage that you can easily play from any Android device (and there's a decent li'l Amazon MP3 player widget available as well).

Thoughts?

And...ps...thank you for this thread!


----------



## NawtyB78

ne0phyte said:


> http://www.tablified.com/


That is primarily directed toward honeycomb tablets unfortunately. But nonetheless, good find.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## dspcap

NawtyB78 said:


> That is primarily directed toward honeycomb tablets unfortunately. But nonetheless, good find.
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


That would explain why they don't work... bummer. I tried installing a few.


----------



## dspcap

midnight93933 said:


> I am nor sure why Yours did not install but mine is running awesome love this browser. It is the one for 10". Hope you can figure it out, did you install the market fix?


Yes, pretty sure it applied. I am able to download dolphin hd browser... I think you can only do that with the market fix.


----------



## Redflea

dspcap said:


> Yes, pretty sure it applied. I am able to download dolphin hd browser... I think you can only do that with the market fix.


2.1 has the market fix built in.


----------



## Redflea

dspcap said:


> I tried to download Maxthon Browser for 10" Tablet and it says "Couldn't install on USB Storage or SD Card".
> 
> Are you downloading the regular one?


Maxthon browser looks pretty good, gonna try it for a few days. Boat (full, not mini) browser its my current...


----------



## Redflea

The most tablet friendly app I've used, the one that has provided the best tablet experience improvement its Task Changer. It provides easy gesture access to common tasks like home, back, menu, etc., from any app. Just love it.

Discussing it here...

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8489-new-version-of-task-changer-now-with-back-option/


----------



## Redflea

Best tablet email app I've found yet:

The Samsung email app that is floating around. I frankly don't remember where I found it in a zip. The install from the zip in ClockworkMod doesn't work, but if you copy the three files in the zip to your /system/app directory (using a file manager that supports root actions like Droid Root Explorer) and set permissions, it seems to work well and has a much more efficient UI than the "notion-ink" Mail'd email app and the Samsung email app supports contact list integration. It supports multiple account types, including exchange, gmail, yahoo, AOL, Windows Live, and "others".

It is very nicely formatted for tablet use - select your email account from a drop-down at the top of the screen, list of emails on the left, reading pane on the right.

Can't upload here, it's too big. Google on Samsung email app, or the file name I have is "SamsungEmail_b1.zip."


----------



## Jotokun

Email - Kaiten. I dont like it, but there's nothing better so until ICS it'll have to do
Browser - Opera Mobile, user agent set to desktop. 
Music - Music Beta from Galaxy Nexus leak
Office - Notion Ink Adam version of QuickOffice. Again, not ideal but best doable on gingerbread.

Still looking for: dual pane note taking app without cloud sync.


----------



## dburgessme2

@Redflea
Do you have some pics of that Samsung email? This area is the biggest thorn in my side right now. I'm presently using kaiten. It's the best visually and functionally I've found so far. (Used k-9 on phone for a long time)

Somewhere I read about the Samsung email replacing the stock email. I don't quite want to go that far.

Thanks for any further details you can give.


----------



## dspcap

Got the email working... yeah!!!


----------



## sanderb134

I think this is the email app he is talking about.


----------



## Redflea

dspcap said:


> I found this, giving it a try.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=895075





sanderb134 said:


> I think this is the email app he is talking about.


Perfect, yes, that's it!

Rename existing system/app/email.apk app to email.apk.bak
Copy three files from zip to/system/app
Set permissions of three files to match any other file in /system/app
Reboot
Find email app in app drawer and run it.

If you're using the stock email app for an Exchange account, you can try renaming the Samsung email.apk to emailsamsung.apk or samsungemail.apk...not 100% sure but that might work fine.


----------



## cme4oil

Redflea said:


> Best tablet email app I've found yet:
> 
> The Samsung email app that is floating around. I frankly don't remember where I found it in a zip. The install from the zip in ClockworkMod doesn't work, but if you copy the three files in the zip to your /system/app directory (using a file manager that supports root actions like Droid Root Explorer) and set permissions, it seems to work well and has a much more efficient UI than the "notion-ink" Mail'd email app and the Samsung email app supports contact list integration. It supports multiple account types, including exchange, gmail, yahoo, AOL, Windows Live, and "others".
> 
> It is very nicely formatted for tablet use - select your email account from a drop-down at the top of the screen, list of emails on the left, reading pane on the right.
> 
> Can't upload here, it's too big. Google on Samsung email app, or the file name I have is "SamsungEmail_b1.zip."


Thanks for the suggestion, this is the best email application I have tried.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## cyansmoker

Guys, if the Samsung mail app isn't working for you (Force Close) that may be because you have the default's Email client databases left around:



Code:


<br />
adb shell<br />
cd /data/data/com.android.email/databases<br />
rm *<br />

You client should now start OK.


----------



## dspcap

cyansmoker said:


> Guys, if the Samsung mail app isn't working for you (Force Close) that may be because you have the default's Email client databases left around:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> adb shell<br />
> cd /data/data/com.android.email/databases<br />
> rm *<br />
> 
> You client should now start OK.


I was getting the force closes. Went into manage apps and cleared the data for the email client. Works now !


----------



## rydeordie99

The maxthilon browser tablet version is amazing, especially after switching from dolphin. I'm going to try the task changer thing


----------



## washere

For Samsung email app i had to:

- delete email.apk in /system/app using "Root explorer" AFTER changing it's permissions/properties (AFTER pressing Top button: Mount R/W to R/O). I actually overwrote it with the new file in next step
- UNZIP the file, copy the 3 files to /system/app: email.apk (new one) + ApplicationsProvider.apk + LogsProvider.apk
- CHANGE THE NEW 3 FILES PERMISSIONS/PROPERTIES to same as other files in tthat folder (eg:browser.apk) and you need to have the same permission with top butt in first step
- Reboot into recovery and run the zip file from clockwork recovery anyway to make sure installed
- P.S. I forgot, I also had to delete all the files in the folder: /data/data/com.android.email/databases using Root Explorer (thanks to Cyansmoker)
- boot-up then settings &gt; Manage applications &gt; top Tab : All &gt; email &gt; clear data. Then close to home
- REBOOT

only then,after numerous failures, it worked.


----------



## washere

P.S. I forgot, I also had to delete all the files in the folder: /data/data/com.android.email/databases using Root Explorer (before the final reboot ; thanks to Cyansmoker and everyone else), just put this into my last post.

Mail'd is the only one that gives true triple pane (though sliding) listing mail folders unlike Samsung-email-app (folders drop-down-menu by clicking inbox at top) & Kaiten (dual pane). Actually Mail'd (originally designed for Notion Ink Adam tablet) is quadruple pane (sliding) with diff email accounts on left-most pane.


----------



## Redflea

washere said:


> P.S. I forgot, I also had to delete all the files in the folder: /data/data/com.android.email/databases using Root Explorer (before the final reboot ; thanks to Cyansmoker and everyone else), just put this into my last post.
> 
> Mail'd is the only one that gives true triple pane (though sliding) listing mail folders unlike Samsung-email-app (folders drop-down-menu by clicking inbox at top) & Kaiten (dual pane). Actually Mail'd (originally designed for Notion Ink Adam tablet) is quadruple pane (sliding) with diff email accounts on left-most pane.


Might simply need to clear data for the email app, worth trying first for anyone else. Applications/Manage/All.


----------



## washere

Redflea said:


> Might simply need to clear data for the email app, worth trying first for anyone else. Applications/Manage/All.


Did that many times didn't work, YMMV, Cyansmoker was right for me.


----------



## Redflea

washere said:


> Did that many times didn't work, YMMV, Cyansmoker was right for me.


K, thanks.

Just tried to set up an exchange account in it, and it won't connect. Work for you?


----------



## vmax711

Maxthon Browser for Tablet : Totally recommended. 
And LaucherPro I found gave the best experience with close spacing comparing to other launchers!


----------



## Warus

NawtyB78 said:


> That is primarily directed toward honeycomb tablets unfortunately. But nonetheless, good find.
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


sent from my Touchdroid - thanks cyanomods!

Have you found a way to download any of these apps? When I tried I get device not compatible from the market store.


----------



## washere

No Redflea, exchange is not connecting on Samsung email app for me.


----------



## dspcap

I love the look of the samsung email, but it's very limited in configuration. I am finding Kaiten's email much better in config and also in the pane windows.


----------



## matthileo

Use Feedly for Google Reader http://market.android.com/details?id=com.devhd.feedly&hl=en
It defaults to it's tablet UI, which is pretty fancy.

It does take a little getting used to since it's more of a magazine layout though.


----------



## Redflea

washere said:


> No Redflea, exchange is not connecting on Samsung email app for me.


Thanks, looks like setting up an Exchange account is broken due to some missing supporting files/framework that are on the Samsung devices.


----------



## nomedias

dspcap said:


> I love the look of the samsung email, but it's very limited in configuration. I am finding Kaiten's email much better in config and also in the pane windows.


Does Kaiten allow changing to a dark theme like K-9?


----------



## nomedias

nomedias said:


> Does Kaiten allow changing to a dark theme like K-9?


Never mind, just confirmed via a review that it does.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

I just want to bring up again something I said in my first post. Is there any developer out there who knows anything about tricking apps to thinking they're running on honeycomb even though this is gingerbread?


----------



## compchick813

matthileo said:


> Use Feedly for Google Reader http://market.android.com/details?id=com.devhd.feedly&hl=en
> It defaults to it's tablet UI, which is pretty fancy.
> 
> It does take a little getting used to since it's more of a magazine layout though.


Since you posted about this, I have to ask since I haven't been able to find anything on the Feedly website. I'm used to Feedly on my phone, and how you can touch on the right side to mark read and on the left to save (star). I haven't been able to get that to work in the tablet version, in either the list or grid view. Please tell me I'm not alone lol.


----------



## piiman

sanderb134 said:


> I think this is the email app he is talking about.


Is anyone else not seeing links. this post is blank to me until I respond and then I can see the link in the quote. i've noticed this in other threads also.


----------



## Warus

the folks over at firfox have just released a new beta version geared for tablets.

http://blog.mozilla.com/futurereleases/2011/11/10/firefoxmobilebeta9/

so far I've been using it for 10 minutes at it will be my default browser..


----------



## dspcap

Warus said:


> the folks over at firfox have just released a new beta version geared for tablets.
> 
> http://blog.mozilla.com/futurereleases/2011/11/10/firefoxmobilebeta9/
> 
> so far I've been using it for 10 minutes at it will be my default browser..


That's awwesome. The only thing I can't find is how to have it open sites in non mobile mode.


----------



## Warus

dspcap said:


> That's awwesome. The only thing I can't find is how to have it open sites in non mobile mode.


know I saw it somewhere.. they also released aurora (version 10 of firefox) in alpha.. typing this with aurora now.

https://wiki.mozilla...Download_Aurora


----------



## TokiHacker

Maethor said:


> Actually My favorite keyboard is one called hackers or programmers keyboard (can't remember which) because it has a standard querty layout with number keys. I do a lot of programming so I am so used to the standard keyboard layout that looking for things like ,.; drive me up the wall. Its also fairly large which can be a downside I guess but for me it lets me two hand type with the touchpad in my lap or on a desk much easier,


This one sounds cool. Can you post link to app from market?


----------



## funtoy

is there a way to prevent Samsung email app from starting at system reboot? I installed it and it works fine. However, I always get e-mail notification even thought I have not started the program.


----------



## Redflea

Warus said:


> the folks over at firfox have just released a new beta version geared for tablets.
> 
> http://blog.mozilla....foxmobilebeta9/
> 
> Does it support flash yet?
> 
> so far I've been using it for 10 minutes at it will be my default browser..


----------



## olliebean

dspcap said:


> That's awwesome. The only thing I can't find is how to have it open sites in non mobile mode.


I think you need to install the Phony add-on, then you can go to the Preferences and set User Agent to Desktop Firefox.

<edit> OK, belay that... just used the new beta and they seem to have forgotten to include the preferences. Doesn't seem to be an improvement on the old, non-beta version. The "tablet enhancements" are really minimal (AFAICS just a couple of options crammed onto the address bar instead of sliding in from the right or on the bottom menu), and the lack of Adblock Plus, User Agent control, and bookmark syncing are major drawbacks for me, so I'll stick with the old version for now.


----------



## Warus

olliebean said:


> I think you need to install the Phony add-on, then you can go to the Preferences and set User Agent to Desktop Firefox.
> 
> <edit> OK, belay that... just used the new beta and they seem to have forgotten to include the preferences. Doesn't seem to be an improvement on the old, non-beta version. The "tablet enhancements" are really minimal (AFAICS just a couple of options crammed onto the address bar instead of sliding in from the right or on the bottom menu), and the lack of Adblock Plus, User Agent control, and bookmark syncing are major drawbacks for me, so I'll stick with the old version for now.


just click the multi line bar deal at the top right of the page then click the white box under save as pdf and vola! preferences. i just installed your add on suggestion of phony.


----------



## Colchiro

TokiHacker said:


> This one sounds cool. Can you post link to app from market?


https://market.android.com/details?id=org.pocketworkstation.pckeyboard


----------



## olliebean

Warus said:


> just click the multi line bar deal at the top right of the page then click the white box under save as pdf and vola! preferences. i just installed your add on suggestion of phony.


Thanks, it seems all four white boxes contain hidden options. Odd, that seems a remarkably careless slip-up, even for a beta. And tbh I'd far sooner they'd kept the options in the standard Android menu like practically every other app.


----------



## cwbarrick1

RedFlea - how did you get the samsung mail apk to install? I keep getting errors from total commander when trying to rename the old email.akp to email.akp.bak. maybe there is a diff file explorer... any help would be appreciated as I am dying to get rid ok the stock and kaiten clients.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk - moldy cheese knows no boundaries


----------



## cme4oil

Your need something like root explorer that can remount the system volume RW


----------



## Redflea

cwbarrick1 said:


> RedFlea - how did you get the samsung mail apk to install? I keep getting errors from total commander when trying to rename the old email.akp to email.akp.bak. maybe there is a diff file explorer... any help would be appreciated as I am dying to get rid ok the stock and kaiten clients.
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk - moldy cheese knows no boundaries


Total Commander can set the rw/ro state of folders, IIRC, look for the button or setting that allows that.


----------



## dspcap

I wasn't impressed with Samsung email, I couldn't find any preferences to make the enhanced adjustments I like to have. I think Kaiten is the best for the tablet.


----------



## Salar

Please name the add-on you used with firefox nightly to view full desktop view. And link please.....

Sent from my GT-S5670 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyrax78

Tried Firefox but went back to Maxthon. In comparison Firefox feels much slower and some things don't work like Flash. Maxthon has more tablet friendly enhancements as well.


----------



## Redflea

cyrax78 said:


> Tried Firefox but went back to Maxthon. In comparison Firefox feels much slower and some things don't work like Flash. Maxthon has more tablet friendly enhancements as well.


Maxthon annoyed me by losing its current page when I sent it to the background, so I had to keep reloading pages. Does it do that to you? I'm back to Boat Full again....


----------



## dspcap

I keep trying all the browser and end back with Dolphin HD... just wish I could get the tablet version.


----------



## cyrax78

Redflea said:


> Maxthon annoyed me by losing its current page when I sent it to the background, so I had to keep reloading pages. Does it do that to you? I'm back to Boat Full again....


Most of the time it's okay but if I run something big, like Dungeon Defenders, sometimes it loses the page. I think it has to do with Android's memory management.


----------



## cwbarrick1

I love miren browser... check it out. I tried all of them and always go back each time. ! Thing is to not use the bandwidth saver option that caused some issues but not a big deal. So quick and does everything.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## felixdd

Market lists TP as incompatible for FF beta









Can the other browsers listed here handle mega-upload, etc.? That's my only gripe with Dolphin....


----------



## amysor

felixdd said:


> Market lists TP as incompatible for FF beta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can the other browsers listed here handle mega-upload, etc.? That's my only gripe with Dolphin....


Use this to download ff http://nightly.mozilla.org/


----------



## redmodel

Netflix automatically switched to tablet mode. Much nicer layout, but scrolling through titles not completely smooth and feels delayed.

Maybe the video quality is nicer too. But don't quote me on that.

Feedly has a great layout, but it seems google reader was an afterthought. For the time being I'm sticking to greader, as it also works in tablet mode.


----------



## derausgewanderte

thank you all for the excellent suggestions for touchpad optimized apps. I am almost never back to webos. I love kaiten and maxthon is great as well. I am still looking for an excellent handwriting/sketching tool to jot down notes while in scientific meetings. I am using handrite at the moment, not too bad but not perfect.
thanks again, makes Android really enjoyable...


----------



## dspcap

felixdd said:


> Market lists TP as incompatible for FF beta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can the other browsers listed here handle mega-upload, etc.? That's my only gripe with Dolphin....


I usually use the stock browser for mega-upload, then dolphin for everything else.


----------



## dspcap

redmodel said:


> Netflix automatically switched to tablet mode. Much nicer layout, but scrolling through titles not completely smooth and feels delayed.
> 
> Maybe the video quality is nicer too. But don't quote me on that.
> 
> Feedly has a great layout, but it seems google reader was an afterthought. For the time being I'm sticking to greader, as it also works in tablet mode.


I love feedly, google reader is under "my content"and I have that load on start-up.


----------



## egfx

Maethor said:


> Actually My favorite keyboard is one called hackers or programmers keyboard (can't remember which) because it has a standard querty layout with number keys. I do a lot of programming so I am so used to the standard keyboard layout that looking for things like ,.; drive me up the wall. Its also fairly large which can be a downside I guess but for me it lets me two hand type with the touchpad in my lap or on a desk much easier,


Speaking of which, are there any great IDE's we should know about? There is Tide for webos. Is there anything that really stands out for CM7?


----------



## hejay

redmodel said:


> Netflix automatically switched to tablet mode. Much nicer layout, but scrolling through titles not completely smooth and feels delayed.
> 
> Maybe the video quality is nicer too. But don't quote me on that.
> 
> Feedly has a great layout, but it seems google reader was an afterthought. For the time being I'm sticking to greader, as it also works in tablet mode.


Pulse also has a pretty nice layout for tablets.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

I love pulse on my phone but I'm not eccstatic about it on the tablet. When ics comes out pulse will work better because it'll recognize that its on a tablet. I'm also not in love w freely... guess I'm hard to please. Lol any other reader app Suggestions?


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Feedly . Autocomplete. Lol


----------



## redmodel

dspcap said:


> I love feedly, google reader is under "my content"and I have that load on start-up.


Yeah I'm taking back my last statement about feedly. After the last update and finding the option to disable Essentials, it's a great Google reader.

A couple features would make it perfect for me. 1st would be go through my content by feed instead of mixing them all together and sorting by date. The other request would be to load full article for cropped articles. GReader does it very nicely without loading the actual webpage. Freely has the option to automatically load the page, but it loads it up throughout its browser.


----------



## dspcap

Duplicate


----------



## dspcap

redmodel said:


> Yeah I'm taking back my last statement about feedly. After the last update and finding the option to disable Essentials, it's a great Google reader.
> 
> A couple features would make it perfect for me. 1st would be go through my content by feed instead of mixing them all together and sorting by date. The other request would be to load full article for cropped articles. GReader does it very nicely without loading the actual webpage. Freely has the option to automatically load the page, but it loads it up throughout its browser.


What are the settings you like on Freely? And what is essentials?


----------



## redmodel

dspcap said:


> What are the settings you like on Freely? And what is essentials?


Essentials is a set of pre-subscribed feeds that comes with Feedly. Since I already subscribed to a bunch through Google reader, it was getting annoying having both sets of feeds loading up on me.

First setting is to add Google reader account, that's only possible through the navigation bar on the left.

In settings menu, I adjusted the following:

Section set to latest (you have to type "latest" without quotes)
Refresh on start enabled
Dark theme (much easier on the eyes, and saves battery)
Text size large
Auto mark as read checked
Auto close gesture at double tap
Essentials unchecked

When you reach the last page of your feeds, you have to swipe your finger down to mark all the articles on that page as read.

With these settings, I get through my feeds faster than any other Google reader app I've used, and it looks the nicest.


----------



## felixdd

redmodel said:


> Essentials is a set of pre-subscribed feeds that comes with Feedly. Since I already subscribed to a bunch through Google reader, it was getting annoying having both sets of feeds loading up on me.
> 
> First setting is to add Google reader account, that's only possible through the navigation bar on the left.
> 
> In settings menu, I adjusted the following:
> 
> Section set to latest (you have to type "latest" without quotes)
> Refresh on start enabled
> Dark theme (much easier on the eyes, and *saves battery*)
> Text size large
> Auto mark as read checked
> Auto close gesture at double tap
> Essentials unchecked
> 
> When you reach the last page of your feeds, you have to swipe your finger down to mark all the articles on that page as read.
> 
> With these settings, I get through my feeds faster than any other Google reader app I've used, and it looks the nicest.


AFAIK this is not true. The major battery drain is on illuminating the screen itself, rather than the color of the pixel. Since the the entire screen is illuminated as one entity, then even if your screen is black, there is no difference. Only AMOLED screens, in which each pixel is individually illuminated, will see difference on a black screen as the black pixels are truly off.

http://techlogg.com/2010/05/black-vs-white-screen-power-consumption-24-more-monitors-tested/17

and before you say that the 3% is significant, it likely isn't if you actually ran the stats correctly (they didn't)


----------



## redmodel

felixdd said:


> AFAIK this is not true. The major battery drain is on illuminating the screen itself, rather than the color of the pixel.


Sorry, my mistake. I should have known this actually.

Still, easier on the eyes running feedly in dark mode.


----------



## Jr_Boogaloo

Been using Dolphin HD since I first got the TP but then switched over to Boat and Opera cuz I read there were security issues with Dolphin. Just installed Maxthon after reading this thread and will be testing it out for a few days. At first glance it looks pretty nice.

For a video player I find MX Video does a good job. I have problems playing 720p .mkv files. It goes out of sync after 40-50sec of play. But lately I've been downloading 720p divx files and they run very smooth. Another plus is they're half the size of the .mkv's.

TweetCaster and FriendCaster work very well on the tablet. I don't use them too often so I'm not very picky about the UI, as long as it does everything I need I'm happy with it. I don't upload video or photos a whole lot, so for something to just check on updates and event's, its great.

I hear ppl giving good reviews about ezPDF Reader but I think the stock Adobe Reader is much better. You can zoom in much clearer with Adobe.

\_\_\_\_\_\_ EDIT _/_/_/_/_/_/

Well... that was a quick test and unfortuneately, Maxthon has failed the first test I put it through. It (along with all the other browser's I tested) wasny able to download files from Filesonic and a couple others. It does download, but it doesn't download the file its supposed to. Whatever you try to download, it will always download it as a .txt file and always finishes in 1 sec flat. No matter how big the file. I tried a 10mb file and as soon as I hit "download" it'll finish and turn into a .txt. Don't know why it does this. All browsers do the same thing except one. Opera Mobile.

So for my needs, Opera Mobile is the best browser out there. I keep Boat browser around as my second choice.


----------



## asif9t9

One thing I love about Opera is when you click at a small link that is near to another link, the screen zooms in really close and you can select which link you want. But I have found some forums.....I think this one perhaps....where I can't select these type of reply boxes to type into. So I am looking for an all around best browser app.

By the way, the Dolphin security issues were resolved with the last update, afaik.


----------



## derausgewanderte

asif9t9 said:


> One thing I love about Opera is when you click at a small link that is near to another link, the screen zooms in really close and you can select which link you want. But I have found some forums.....I think this one perhaps....where I can't select these type of reply boxes to type into. So I am looking for an all around best browser app.
> 
> By the way, the Dolphin security issues were resolved with the last update, afaik.


I've tried Maxthon for some time now and noticed that it crawls down to almost freezing on several sites. A good example is XDA developers. I switched back to Dophin for now.


----------



## Jr_Boogaloo

asif9t9 said:


> By the way, the Dolphin security issues were resolved with the last update, afaik.


Really? Is this the webzine issue ppl were talking about?


----------



## pgzerwer2

I personally like x-scope browser, though I don't think I have seen anyone else even mention it.

PS Anyone yet find a way to play Amazon Instant Video on the TP? That might make me cry with joy...well maybe crack a smile anyway.


----------



## Varemenos

Wait for Firefox 9, it will be way faster than its predecessors(
im currently using Firefox 8 and Firefox 11 a1.01


----------



## asif9t9

Jr_Boogaloo said:


> Really? Is this the webzine issue ppl were talking about?


Yes, that issue was resolved with version 7.2 IIRC. But some people have vowed to never go back to Dolphin just for the fact they tried something underhanded.


----------



## Jr_Boogaloo

asif9t9 said:


> Yes, that issue was resolved with version 7.2 IIRC. But some people have vowed to never go back to Dolphin just for the fact they tried something underhanded.


Cool. Ill probably switch back when they release it. The gestures were a nice feature.


----------



## rockula

I installed Alpha 2 and loaded up all of the app's that I had purchased on my Android phone, plus downloaded some new ones. A bunch of them wouldn't install, but I knew that going into it. However, a lot of them did. Is there a master list somewhere that I can look thru, and add those that are working that aren't on the list? Maybe now that Alpha 3 is out, the list will change. I'm hoping to get Alpha 3 installed today. I'm actually VERY impressed with how my TP performs using Alpha 2, so Alpha 3 should be great. I can't wait until the "official" build is ready! It's gonna rock! Thanks!


----------



## twiddler

Orientation Control will be your Touchpad's best friend. Makes all Android Apps tablet friendly!


----------



## thehappyjoe

I have two problems I've run into with mail apps:

1. Exchange ActiveSync support - while some apps don't support Exchange, a LOT don't support the ActiveSync protocol, which is the only one supported by the latest Exchange Server version. Some of the most loved email apps have this problem, include K9.
2. Moving emails to folders - This may shock people, but half the apps out there completely fail when it comes to organizing email. The stock Android email app has zero ability to move emails in Exchange folders. How this got overlooked, I have no idea, but it's collosally stupid. Some others have no means of moving, while a few can move emails, but only one at a time. They have checkboxes, but no Move option for checked emails. Microsoft's new Hotmail app, which is from freakin' Microsoft who should know better, has this problem.

The only email apps that I've tried that don't have these problems are Enhanced Email and Touchdown. Enhanced email has a problem in that when you try to select a folder, it gives you a list of every folder (the Touchpad's email has this problem, too), and if you have a big organizational structure, it's a LONG list to scroll through on every move. Touchdown handles this brilliantly, by letting you toggle between recently used folders and all folders, so in most cases, you work with a short list. Touchdown has a problem that it can't work with more than one email account at a time. It has a profile structure that works so poorly, it's a negative and shouldn't be used.

So, while the Samsung app, from a UI standpoint, looks like a winner, does it work with Exchange ActiveSync? How does it handle folders and move operations? I'd LOVE some feedback on this.


----------



## nomedias

thehappyjoe said:


> So, while the Samsung app, from a UI standpoint, looks like a winner, does it work with Exchange ActiveSync? How does it handle folders and move operations? I'd LOVE some feedback on this.


Some weeks back I tried the Samsung app on my Touchpad running Alpha2. Exchange setup failed with the same settings that worked on Enhanced Mail. Between that and frequent FCs I gave up and removed it.

I read somewhere that Enhanced Mail was working on a tablet friendly layout. Guess I'll have wait for an EE update or ICS for a better email layout. Kaiten Mail has a nice layout, but being based on K-9 it doesn't work with exchange either.


----------



## thehappyjoe

nomedias said:


> Some weeks back I tried the Samsung app on my Touchpad running Alpha2. Exchange setup failed with the same settings that worked on Enhanced Mail. Between that and frequent FCs I gave up and removed it.
> 
> I read somewhere that Enhanced Mail was working on a tablet friendly layout. Guess I'll have wait for an EE update or ICS for a better email layout. Kaiten Mail has a nice layout, but being based on K-9 it doesn't work with exchange either.


Thanks for the info. I really hope someone figures out a proper hack an APK for the Samsung app, since it looks real good.

I have Enhanced Email running side by side with Touchdown, and I usually use Touchdown due to the poor folder list UI (or lack thereof). Annoyingly, Touchdown's tablet mode doesn't have a Move button (what's the deal with devs ignoring Move?), so I have to keep in the phone layout which is still excellent. Since the list UI isn't a result of it being a phone UI, I suspect the tablet version of Enhanced Email won't be any better, but I really hope they make some good moves with it. And that they don't list it seperately in the market, forcing people who bought the phone version to buy it again.

When I switched to Android, I found it shocking how badly Google had neglected email. App developers are doing their best to make up for it, but there are so many things Google got wrong that they don't always notice all the things that need fixing.


----------



## cyrax78

Maxthon for tablet just got updated to 1.5. Feels more solid and has some of the features I had been wanting like opening tabs in the background and auto-loading of flash.


----------



## Redflea

cyrax78 said:


> Maxthon for tablet just got updated to 1.5. Feels more solid and has some of the features I had been wanting like opening tabs in the background and auto-loading of flash.


Hope they fixed it having to reload pages when brought up from the background....that was still happening to me...


----------



## rlogan

pgzerwer2 said:


> PS Anyone yet find a way to play Amazon Instant Video on the TP? That might make me cry with joy...well maybe crack a smile anyway.


Works fine for me. Running Cyanogenmod 7 Alpha 2, Dolphin HD Browser and the Adobe Flash 11 apk from the market. I'd recommend overclocking if you want to watch HD through Amazon. At the stock clock speed, it's pretty jerkey for me.


----------



## dspcap

Not sure if this has been mentioned but SPB Shell 3D Launcher is great on the tablet. The look and feel is amazing. Only issue I have is that it force closes when I try to use my bluetooth keyboard. The dev's have been good and trying to resolve it.


----------



## pgzerwer2

rlogan said:


> Works fine for me. Running Cyanogenmod 7 Alpha 2, Dolphin HD Browser and the Adobe Flash 11 apk from the market. I'd recommend overclocking if you want to watch HD through Amazon. At the stock clock speed, it's pretty jerkey for me.


Actually, I found this out not long after my posting. When I had first started to try running the Amazon videos I would get stuck as I got messages about downloading Sliverlight (???). Now, however, I can get it to play through several different browsers, including Maxthon and even the stock browser!


----------

